# Hello from Juliette and Maya



## samarastar (May 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have finally got my Bombay kitten (Maya)- my flat mate got Maya's sister, and he has named her Juliette. They are just over 3 months old, and have gotten very used to our flat very quickly. Climbing curtains and clothes airers is no feat for them!

They are eating very well, and have made the sunspot on the windowsill their bed - so I suspect the cat bed will be nothing more than a white elephant! I suppose my only gripe is that they have no interest or desire to be petted. Hopefully this will come! xx

PS I can't seem to upload photographs here or in the photo gallery - I keep getting errors. I will work out how to do this soon so you can all see them.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Try Photobucket!!! its really easy! :catmilk Welcome!!!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!! I'm glad to hear you have the two sisters together. My two girls are sisters and I was kinda worried about having two cats cause I'd always only had one. Now I tell everyone to get two!!! I think they help keep each entertained and give each other security as well.

Oh, and mine were't especially loving when they were very young. Seems they get more loving everyday though. Just this week, for the first time, Lucy wanted to get in my lap and curl up. Mine will be two next month so give them time to develop their personalities. They may become very loving & love to get petting yet!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The site wont load a picture if its too large. Welcome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Can't wait til you figure out how to upload pics!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats on the kitties, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46267

Try this. See if it helps. Looking forward to seeing pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## samarastar (May 28, 2008)

thanks for the link - I'm still having problems. I thought the uploader in the gallery was meant to resize the pictures to the correct spec automatically? Once I get the internet hooked up at home, I can work it out from there!


----------

